

Ask HN: How do programmers and developers handle stress? - adsrikanth

Is there an easy way around handling stress for programmers and developers? how do you handle project planning and meet deadlines - please share your views
======
madhouse
No deadlines, no stress, no ice cream :(

------
iiilx
ice cream :P

